# we have obviosly been sugesting 20 ga way to much



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we have obviously been suggesting 20 ga and in particular youth sized 20 ga shotguns far to much 

The boy is in Archery league and we needed a small part for his bow so we stop into the sporting goods store Saturday morning , and after we get the bow fixed up we take a look at the shotguns , we check them out to see what is in every time we stop in , we ask if there are any 20s , the guy is so used to answering no that he dose then a minute later was surprised to see one down at the end of the shelf , he grabs it for us , a plane wood stocked 26 in barrel mossberg 500 I look it over , one little spot of rust about the size of a drop of blood but otherwise looking well kept and in good shape ,200 dollars , not bad then my son shoulders it what do you know it is a 500c compact already cut down for youth , I told the dealer we needed to talk to the wife but we would likely be back he looks in the book and said he can do 200 out the door , that sounds good , we go home mom approves it , I call back over there , gone

the boy is very bummed that was one of the only youth 20 ga shotguns in good shape for that money that we have seen 

the guy at the store said you can have your pick of 12 ga most any day but he can't get nor keep enough 20s especially youth 20s in the shop everyone wants them , kids , women , guys who want to only stock one ammo and if the kids and the wife use 20s he can also 


the market appears that a 20 in the same make and model sell fast and for 50-60 dollars more than the identical 12 ga.


on the look out again , he is saving his money up I explained that if we have cash in hand we don't have to ask mom , so we can jump on deals when we see them and not worry if the check book can take the hit.

we have time to keep looking deer season closed Sunday night and won't open till October


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

just bought my step son a new mossberg maverick 88 20 gauge pump at walmart for 188+ tax


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

not saying anything negative or even remotely intended as an insult only suggestion.

My 65lb benches all of 20lbs daughter, shoots my 870 with a collapsed stock, she can handle the reduced recoil 8pellet 00 and the AA target/skeet loads. my 15 now yr old daughter handles everything pretty well except slugs. I like the 20ga. but with the increased interest in the .410 round ( better/more ammo choices) and the popularity of the 12, the width of the range between the 2 previously covered by 20 is much much smaller. AND ammo pricing is better in the other 2 for what you get around here.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

he can handle moderate recoil of trap loads in a 12 ga 
but we are looking for a slug gun , and slugs can be brutal in the 12 

410 is not legal for deer in Wisconsin


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe a 243, or do you have to use a shotgun there?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not a smallish man who shot my hunting partners 12ga. slug gun (870 with rifled barrel) and told him I wouldn't be hunting a shot gun zone any time soon. 
the couple of times he did talk me into hunting the shot gun zone I used a muzzle loader.
then I found a 20ga. 870 slugger. Do not feel under gunned at all with it.

That was one heck of a good price too. I just checked Williams gun sights used guns site and they had one mossy 500 20ga. for over 250.00 and two Remington's 870s were 290.00 area.

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

One nice thing about our Cabela's and the one LGS I go to, if I see something I like and not sure, they will hold it for 24 hours.
the LGS will hold them as long as I want within reason


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thats interesting you can go to wally and get a new 12 or 20 ga mossberg with plain vent rib barrel with a screw in choke for 257 + tax 

here you can't touch a 870 for under 300 

really the price new vs used is only 50-70 dollars these days then it comes down to accessories if one has 3 chokes and the other only comes with 1 that's 35-40 dollars 

I really like the feel of the Remington youth gun , I have thought about getting one and just putting a really thick recoil pad on it to make it the right length for me because it is the only Remington 870 they seem to put that 21 inch barrel on and it makes it balance very nice , but Remington doesn't drill and tap their receivers , that's going to cost 40 dollars more if i want to mount optics 

I have an uncle that has been using a short light weight 20 ga slug gun for 30 years , it has seen a lot of deer fall , if you hit a deer good it will never know the difference if you have poor shot placement a 12 won't help you over a 20


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Gray Wolf said:


> Maybe a 243, or do you have to use a shotgun there?


in 95% of the state you can use a rifle , but our family camp is in one of the very last remaining shot gun only zones , and it is by township order the state dropped all shotgun zone restrictions this year , the may have realized that a 30-06 in a pistol was not really a pistol but worked under their law the township didn't change the wording only said that the old shotgun rules apply 

If I had the cash I would buy a AR15 pistol and hunt with that , and be legal and they could take their stupid law

the area we hunt is good for deer, and the family has been hunting it since the 1860s


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Eh.. just make you up a zip gun and load it up with a 300 mag..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Eh.. just make you up a zip gun and load it up with a 300 mag..



um NO

but if you made up a 300mag contender with a 15 3/4 inch barrel it would be legal


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've always wanted a contender in 30-06.. I think a 300 would be a little much... 

My wife has been wanting a small shotgun, so I've been looking at the older single shot 20's... Found one she really liked, but it was wore out.... I just keep my eyes open when ever I can make a show..


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

If you want a gentle feeling but lethal gun..go with a .308 and you will not be sorry, the 20ga new is the way to go...no need to save a few bucks buying used at those prices.... $200 is way to close to new, and your kid can care for his new gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think your right with used guns not that much less than a new we will probably just buy a new one 

308 would be fine for any were else in the state but family deer camp is in a shot gun only zone


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not all 308's are polite. I've got one that will beat you up over a box of shells.. others, not so much..


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

what about a semi auto 12 slugger with recoil pad?


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

http://www.armslist.com/posts/25060...ssberg-20-gauge-pump-and-reloading-equipment-

http://www.armslist.com/posts/2465194/madison-wisconsin-shotguns-for-sale--winchester-1200-20ga

http://www.armslist.com/posts/24285...-shotguns-for-sale--winchester-1400-mkii-20ga


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In Michigan we still have the shot gun zone. It is a line from Bay City at the web of the thumb across the state in about a straight line. In the shot gun zone you can use a muzzle loader or a pistol but the pistol can only be a straight wall case No bottle neck cases.

I bought my 870 slugger in 2010 It was less than 350 New out the door with 2 boxes of Remington Buckhammer slugs. The Remington 870 Combo was around that price but I didn't need a barrel for shot. I just wanted a slug barrel I could mount a scope on. I needed to save my money and get a trinity Trigger for it to smooth it up some.




B square makes a mount for just about every pump gun and auto loader receiver too.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know B square makes the saddle mounts , but I have never been a fan of them , I feel like a gun should be able to be broken down and fully cleaned without possibly changing the scope , it may not be an issue but the saddle mount doesn't instill confidence for me and they cost nearly what a drill and tap does


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Not 100% sure of course, still not claimign expert status, but of the 4 or 5 870's I looked at (new in 2012/13) they all had tapped receivers, but you had to buy the rail separately (i think mine was 10-15 bucks online), and as always a tap/die set is cheap through harbor freight etc.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Not all 308's are polite. I've got one that will beat you up over a box of shells.. others, not so much..


Most times that is because the gun does not fit the shooter properly.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

In this case it's because there's not really anything for drop in the comb.. Most people that own a Win Model 88 will say it's a mule for being a 308..


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

My 88 in 308 is no mule, easy to shoot....


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a test to see if the gun in question fits the shooter:

Dress as one would when hunting with that particular gun. 
Have the gun in the normal carry position.
Pick out a aiming point in a safe location.
Close both eyes and shoulder the gun.
When you think you have the gun on target, open your eyes and look down the sights at the target.
Odds are that you are no where close to being on target. 

You will have to move your head to align your shooting eye with the sights and you will have to move the gun to align with the target.

Light weight rifles with short barrels chambered in high intensity calibers are going to kick.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when you do that test Oneokie suggests , you should at least be looking right down your sights on target not a concern 

if your not looking down the sights start figuring which direction you need to go , lower the scope if possible or raise the cheek rest ,


but when you are shooting from a bench , prone , sitting , or even standing provided you already fit your gun , meaning you can close your eyes and shoulder it and open them and and be looking down the sights close your eyes , take a breath , now open them are you on the target ? if not move your body till you are then repeat


----------

